# [OT] VIA mini-itx dual nano processor

## xlyz

finalmente è uscita. con ben tre porte lan (di cui una glan) e 2 pci (di cui una mini)

http://www.viavpsd.com/product/epia_dp_spec.jsp?motherboardId=321

questa volta mi sa che mi converto anch'io  :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

Eccezionale... a quanto pare pure senza ventole... chissa' quanto costera' il gioiellino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

io dico 300

----------

## gutter

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> finalmente è uscita. con ben tre porte lan (di cui una glan) e 2 pci (di cui una mini)
> 
> 

 

Davvero carina  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

 *gutter wrote:*   

> avvero carina 

 

se fungono mi sa che cambio l'armadio rack dell'ufficio con un cassetto rack  :Smile: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ragazzi... tranquilli  :Wink:   dovrebbero venire commercializzate verso la fine dell'anno, io però non toglierei gli occhi dai nuovi via C7, soprattutto dai portatilini (Ultra sottili e leggeri =da 1,6 a 1 kg) con tecnologia padlock (quella implementata negli ultimi modelli di via C3) eh eh eh, comunque anche io appena usciranno mi sa che metto via il mio server Biproc Athlon, che è potente ma ciuccia un casino in corrente per farmi un puccolo cluster openmosix con 4 o 5 schedine via DP eh eh eh  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: i consumi dichiarati da Via si assestano intorno hai classici 27 W in pieno funzionamento ai 8-9 W in standby... MITICISSIMO! (Per un utilizzo casalingo è ottimale soprattutto per la bolletta della luce hihihihihi:D )

----------

## tempest

Premetto che sono sempre stato un convinto sostenitore del formato mini-itx e di VIA... Questa volta però ho qualche dubbio sull'effettiva utilità della scheda... O per meglio dire, non vedo molte applicazioni possibili.

1) Workstation grafica - ha una scheda del ca**o e non ha slot AGP per metterne una più sveglia: NO

2) Server di rete - con metà del prezzo ci compro uno switch 3com con 8 porte, un sempron del cavolo con 512MB di ram e forse avanza qualcosa per un hard disk: NO

3) Nodo di un cluster per il calcolo - metto insieme tanti dei muletti descritti al punto 2, spendo meno e viene più potente: NO

4) Sistema casalingo a basso rumore e consumo, o serverino casalingo - compro una Epia fanless qualsiasi che consuma 5W in standby invece di andarmi a prendere questo pachiderma: NO

5) Sistema per l'utente medio Gentoo che vuol fare il figo col biprocessore, basta che sia non importa che CPU ci sono, e che vuole occupare poco spazio, consumare poca corrente e tutto sommato deve solo navigare su internet e fare un giochino o due - beh... questo sì, ma non è una gran fetta di mercato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *tempest wrote:*   

> 5) Sistema per l'utente medio Gentoo che vuol fare il figo col biprocessore, basta che sia non importa che CPU ci sono, e che vuole occupare poco spazio, consumare poca corrente e tutto sommato deve solo navigare su internet e fare un giochino o due - beh... questo sì, ma non è una gran fetta di mercato 

 

Grazie per la bella frecciatina [Flame on] comunque sia la tua critica sarebbe molto costruttiva se tu sapessi per che cosa questi sistemi vengano utilizzati e quindi accetto il tuo sarcasmo anche perchè in generale l'ignoranza e la presunzione in questi tempi dilagano e sono in molti luoghi comuni [Flame off]

Beh dunque tornando a toni + umani ti posso spiegare il motivo personale, anche se non sono tenuto, per cui una scheda del genere può essere interessante ai miei scopi: innanzitutto ho una piccola rete casalinga in cui lavorano circa 3 utenti, oltre a gestire quello che può essere contenuto in un normale SOHO, dalla stampante e scanner condivisi in rete a server mail, file server, tutto in raid (visto che ho dati sensibili che non voglio perdere...); mi diletto a scrivere programmi in mpi, su queste macchine vengono lanciate simulazioni, eleborazioni concorrenti (non solo le normali e banali distcc).

Se permetti un utente medio di Gentoo si sarebbe fermato molto prima... è vero che con un Sempron e 512 Mb di ram e un hdd riesco a farmi un cluster forse spendendo meno, però lo spazio per 4 o 5 Computer di quelle dimensioni non ce l'ho e il consumo di un Sempron si assesta sui 65 W.

Il formato mini-itx è nato appunto per ambienti dove lo spazio e il consumo sono un possibile fattore determinante e quindi ben venga per l'utilizzo casalingo; perchè prenderlo per il c**o?

----------

## akiross

Tempest in effetti l'elenco che hai fatto te non mi sembra molto ragionevole per una scheda simile... poi per carita', non sono esperto di embed e cose simili. E' Dran l'esperto nel campo, quindi cio' che dice lui e' legge  :Very Happy: 

In ogni caso direi che come workstation grafica - che e' il mio ambito - puoi sicuramente escludere tutte, ma tutte le EPIA-qualcosa. Per la grafica serve molto processore, molta ram e una buona scheda video - e il fatto che non sia AGP non significa molto... ottime schede funzionano e funzionavano sul PCI, e sicuramente uno che prova una epia per la grafica non ha necessita' di usare una AGP.

Per il server di rete non so... anche se onestamente a me non sembra male usare un epia come server di rete: consumi ridotti, capacita' di calcolo sufficiente, la ram e l'hdd si possono attaccare... bah, non mi sembra malaccio.

Per quanto riguarda il cluster... sicuramente i sempron danno piu' potenza di calcolo, ma in quanto a consumi e a costi non giurerei che sono meglio i sempron.

Gli altri bah.

----------

## power83

La mia epia M-10000 Nehemiah mi soddisfa davvero tanto, sia da mediabox che da servere nn consuma una mazza. Se escludete il masterizzatore dvd che ci ho messo e il disco fisso da 160 giga, rimane spazio x altri due dischi fissi sui canali ide (non ha i sata), oltre all'eventuale porta floppy che nn uso eche poi usero x un lettore di memorie 9in1 o simile.

Ha uno slot pci, che on la riser card diventano due: uno x la scheda wireless o tv, e l'altro x una scheda che fornisce altri 2 o 4 canali sata, e poi vediamo che storage ci faccio.

basta avere un case nn mignon, ma medio, io ho preso l'Antec Minuet per 100euro con alimentatore da 220 W silenzioso (la potenza che puo' erogare mi permetterebbe di alimentarne altri 3 di computer con la epia....)

sono contentissimo

----------

## tempest

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Grazie per la bella frecciatina

 

Amico mio, io non volevo di certo farti alcuna frecciatina. Non mi è neanche passato per la testa di dipingerti nel punto 5, tra parentesi neanche ti conosco quindi figurati se vado sul personale con te. Tu dici [Flame on]? ...io dico [Bromuro on]!  :Wink: 

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Il formato mini-itx è nato appunto per ambienti dove lo spazio e il consumo sono un possibile fattore determinante e quindi ben venga per l'utilizzo casalingo; perchè prenderlo per il c**o?

 

Leggi il mio incipit: "Premetto che sono sempre stato un convinto sostenitore del formato mini-itx e di VIA..." Vedi che sono ben lontano dal prendere per il c**o mini-itx e VIA, anzi è proprio tutto il contrario  :Wink: 

Sperando di aver placato eventuali rancori, quello che volevo dire è semplicemente questo (rispondo così anche ad akiross di cui ho visto la risposta tra un'anteprima e l'altra): a fronte del probabile costo della macchina e di quello che offre, non vedo proprio un settore in cui potrebbe svettare. Questa scheda va bene un po' per tutto ma non è ottima per alcunché, ed è questo che non mi convince. Attenzione che quando faccio queste considerazioni mi riferisco esclusivamente alla epia dual processor riferita in apertura topic. Per un server di rete casalingo una Epia comune va benissimo, anzi se deve rimanere spesso acceso è un'ottima scelta.

In genere comunque dà un po' fastidio quando le persone, per avvalorare le loro opinioni, dicono "guarda che io sono mastro qui e lui è mastro là" (vedi i famosi "ipse dixit"...). La competenza in materia non si dimostra sfoggiando un presunto titolo, ma contribuendo in maniera azzeccata e/o intelligente alla discussione.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Questa volta concordo con quello che hai detto [bromuro on]......zzzzzz zzzzzz zzzzz ehm [bromuro off]  :Very Happy: 

Va bene dai non era per dare addosso a nessuno, solo che ultimamente il forum si riempie di persone che non danno nessun contributo, ma punzecchiano con frasi o concetti molto qualunquisti.

P.S. Il tuo post l'ho letto per intero dalla prima all'ultima riga e per questo mi sembrava un pò contraddittorio...  :Wink: 

Be io non sono troppo daccordo sul fatto che ritieni che queste scede possano essere ritenute ottime per un alcunche, beh diciamo che lo sviluppo delle schede via lo seguo + o meno ahce io... e se valuti il principio per cui è stata creata questa scheda biproc, beh viene sempre fuori il discorso di provider che hanno esigenze di bassi consumi e buona potenza di calcolo, tieni presente che le via non hanno nulla da invidiare a un athlon di pari cloc se non per l'unità di calcolo in virgola mobile che non è avanzata come quella di questi ultimi, xò se pensi che programmi come apache, mysql di unità in virgola mobile non se ne fanno nulla beh la cosa può diventare interessante, visto che se in un armadio rack possono essere piazzate ipoteticamente 30 unità 1U con in media un proc o nel caso migliore 2 proc l'una, nello stesso medesimo spazio possono essere piazzate 4 schede VIA DP con 2 pro l'uno, e quindi realizzeresti una "cluster city" di ben 30*4*2=240 processori contro una da 30*2=60 processori... non male e il consumo sarebbe di 30*4*20=2400W contro 30*2*70=4200W... notevole no?

Edit: Conosco molto bene la storia dell'Ipse dixit  :Shocked:   :Wink:  e credo che comunque non sia proprio il mio caso  :Razz:  probabilmente siamo partiti con il pede sbagliato  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *tempest wrote:*   

> In genere comunque dà un po' fastidio quando le persone, per avvalorare le loro opinioni, dicono "guarda che io sono mastro qui e lui è mastro là" (vedi i famosi "ipse dixit"...). La competenza in materia non si dimostra sfoggiando un presunto titolo, ma contribuendo in maniera azzeccata e/o intelligente alla discussione.

 

Beh, mi sembra che a inizio post cerchi di calmare gli animi ma ti rifai a fine post.

Ora, dato che la discussione é bene che sia costruttiva, o si parla di epia o chiudo il post, ok?

 *tempest wrote:*   

> Questa scheda va bene un po' per tutto ma non è ottima per alcunché, ed è questo che non mi convince.

 

Detto cosí é ottimo per il desktop.  :Razz: 

Certo, non ci giochi, ma in generale, il biprocessore potrebbe garantire un sistema piú reattivo all'input dell'utente. Buono come server domestico (basso consumo, prestazioni sovrabbondanti), buono come firewall (interfacce di rete multiple) anche da ufficio medio/grande.

Peraltro, aldilá dei (giusti) ragionamenti sull'avere i dati su macchina diversa, potrebbe essere usato per fare entrambe le cose firewall e server insieme: in casa andrebbe benissimo   :Wink: 

----------

## tempest

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh, mi sembra che a inizio post cerchi di calmare gli animi ma ti rifai a fine post.

 

Affatto: non mi sento tenuto a "calmare" degli animi che di certo non ero intenzionato ad infiammare, e quindi non vedo su cosa avrei avuto da rifarmi a fine post. Anzi, mi pare che tu sia l'unico ad averla presa torta. Ho fatto una semplice considerazione che peraltro penso sia condivisa (a livello generale) da tutti qua dentro. E quindi mi pare che sia tu ad essere poco costruttivo, iniziando il post con un'osservazione fuori luogo e inopportuna. Chiudi pure il topic se non sei d'accordo con la mia affermazione che hai quotato.

L'idea della mega cluster city con abbondanza di processori è allettante, gli unici dubbi che ho su questo scenario sono la disponibilità di unità rack 1U per montarci sopra 4 epia dp, ma soprattutto il fatto che non mi fiderei a lasciare una fanless, magari con un hard disk dentro, in un rack della sala macchine o in una server farm. Con altre tre schede accanto che erogano la stessa potenza meno ancora... Anche perché alla fine *penso* che Epia non offra un servizio particolare per chi vuole fare un cluster, ti vende le schede e stop. Il ca**one medio-avanzato che vuole fare un cluster chiama AMD, arrivano i tecnici con pacchi di Dual Opteron e nel prezzo gli includono anche il servizio per tot anni. Finanziariamente ha speso un po' di più, questo è vero.

Quindi boh... Resto poco convinto. Potrebbe forse essere impiegata nell'ambito dello sviluppo software per avere un biprocessore non troppo costoso ma che comunque "taglia" parecchio sui tempi di compilazione...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh insomma... sono con te + o - al 50%: nel senso che è vero che AMD o IBM o chi altro viede dal ca**one e gli monta tutto il sistema di cluster e gli da pure assistenza... però ti voglio riportare quello che ha detto via al CeBit presentando questa scheda a marzo di quest'anno:

 *Quote:*   

> The hardware demonstrated at CeBIT consisted of an EPIA DP board in a single rackmount enclosure, the forthcoming C159 case from Travla. Early EPIA DP prototypes have been demonstrated before, though the boards shown at CeBIT are the first to use the CN400 chipset.
> 
> The power efficiency of the board (up to 7W for each CPU, plus a little extra for the supporting chips) makes low power consumption, high density computing very possible - 168 CPUs in a single 42U Rack at around 2.5kW has been quoted. VIA expect a 60-100% performance gain in most applications, compared to a single CPU machine.
> 
> VIA plan to introduce chipsets later this year utilising dual-core processors from both AMD and Intel, though it is unlikely that they will use this technology in the Mini-ITX form factor.

 

Questa è la descrizione generale della scheda:

 *Quote:*   

> The VIA VT-310DP is the latest in VIA's growing line of highly acclaimed Mini-ITX mainboards and introduces dual processing power and Gigabit Ethernet connectivity to the Mini-ITX form factor for the first time. Combined with the VIA CN400 digital media chipset, the VIA VT310 DP enables the development of a wealth of high density, low power consumption, fanless, and embedded applications to be implemented in small form factor or node farm configurations with extensive processing resources.
> 
> The VT-310DP Mini-ITX Board boasts dual VIA Eden-N NanoBGA Processors that deliver superior processing power, on-die security features through the VIA PadLock Hardware Security Suite and low power capabilities through the VIA PowerSaver 3.0 technology, making it ideal for tightly integrated and highly efficient industrial systems for embedded applications with local processing power, NAS based storage applications, and cluster high performance computing applications.
> 
> Integrating a complete set of advanced computing, multimedia, connectivity and storage capabilities, such as 10/100/1000 Mbps Gigabit Ethernet for seamless broadband connectivity, Serial-ATA, USB 2.0, and 6-channel Audio, the VIA VT-310DP is set to expand the reach of x86 architecture to a new wave of Personal Electronics and commercial devices. 

 

Tutto sommato non sottovaluterei la voglia di Via di entrare in un mercato per ora padroneggiato da AMD, Intel e Sun.

Inoltre da un certo punto di vista sono daccordo con randomaze quando afferma:

 *Quote:*   

> l biprocessore potrebbe garantire un sistema piú reattivo all'input dell'utente. Buono come server domestico (basso consumo, prestazioni sovrabbondanti), buono come firewall (interfacce di rete multiple) anche da ufficio medio/grande

 

Inoltre ho trovato questo indirizzo di uno dei cas 1U x quattro mb che utilizza VIA:

http://linitx.com/product_info.php?cPath=40&products_id=267

Beh magari non precluderti la possibilità di poterne valutare una, per ora hai avuto eperienza solo su schede single proc da quello che ho capito no?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Domanda stupida: ma i processori sono inclusi nella mb?

----------

## xlyz

si

----------

## !equilibrium

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> visto che se in un armadio rack possono essere piazzate ipoteticamente 30 unitï¿½ 1U con in media un proc o nel caso migliore 2 proc l'una, nello stesso medesimo spazio possono essere piazzate 4 schede VIA DP con 2 pro l'uno, e quindi realizzeresti una "cluster city" di ben 30*4*2=240 processori contro una da 30*2=60 processori... non male e il consumo sarebbe di 30*4*20=2400W contro 30*2*70=4200W... notevole no?

 

infatti Ã¨ proprio questa Ã¨ la soluzione che adotto io per un mio armadio rack, non solo per il basso consumo, ma soprattutto per lo spazio risparmiato.

E' verissimo quanto sostenuto da qualcuno che un cluster fatto con i Sempron ti costa meno e hai lo stesso risultato, ma il paragone "in termini monetari" Ã¨ diverso perchÃ¨ nel costo del cluster fatto con i Sempron devi aggiungere anche il costo di un armadio rack nuovo e relativi accessori, in quanto occuperebbe uno spazio doppio rispetto ad una soluzione VIA. Chi conosce i prezzi dei rack da 30U o superiori sa che la differenza monetaria in questo caso Ã¨ abissale, e VIA permette di far risparmiare parecchio.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma i mini-atx invece vi fanno schifo? ne sto guardando uno ora, piccolissimo, ci sono le schede che supportano gli amd64 e l'alimentatore è da soli 200w. A sto punto mi pare molto meglio di un cluster di epia (costa meno, è più potente,espandibile (e si può aggiungere una scheda video agp) ed occupa meno di un cluster)

guardate questo (32¤ +iva)

```
Tipo di case    minitower

Formato main board   Micro ATX

Colore   Nero

Numero di alloggiamenti da 3" ½ esterni   1

Numero di alloggiamenti da 3" ½ interni   2

Numero di alloggiamenti da 5" ¼ esterni   1

Alimentatore incluso   si

Tipo alimentatore    singolo

Potenza alimentatore erogata   200 WATT

Numero ventole interne premontate   1

Certificazioni di sicurezza e qualità   marcatura CE

Dimensioni in cm (LxAxP)   38 x 35.5 x 14.5 cm

Peso   6.8 KG
```

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma i mini-atx invece vi fanno schifo? ne sto guardando uno ora, piccolissimo, ci sono le schede che supportano gli amd64 e l'alimentatore ï¿½ da soli 200w. A sto punto mi pare molto meglio di un cluster di epia (costa meno, ï¿½ piï¿½ potente,espandibile (e si puï¿½ aggiungere una scheda video agp) ed occupa meno di un cluster)

 

ti sfugge un particolare, le schede che indichi tu sono mono processore, quelle di cui stiamo parlando in questo thread sono bi-processore (esistono anche schede VIA quadri-processore, giusto per essere corretti fino in fondo, anche se non sono di tipo ITX)

e comunque le mini-atx in generale non raggiungolo la qualitÃ   costruttiva delle mobo EPIA, non le puoi mettere in ambienti critici e cose del genere. le EPIA non sono progettate per il mondo consumer, Ã¨ un target diverso per tanto non Ã¨ corretto fare questo genere di paragoni (al limite puoi paragonare le mini-atx con le schede madri della EPIA che montano processori AMD e Intel).

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

un dual core non ti va bene?  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

>  non le puoi mettere in ambienti critici e cose del genere

 

Googlando un po ho visto che ci sono un bel po di persone che hanno problemi di surriscaldamendo con le epia fanless

(ho pure beccato dei post di z3n0, che mi pare frequenti questo forum), usate semplicemente come serverino domestico. Ho dei dubbi che nemmeno le epia puoi metterle in ambienti critici

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> un dual core non ti va bene? 
> 
>  *Quote:*    non le puoi mettere in ambienti critici e cose del genere 
> 
> Googlando un po ho visto che ci sono un bel po di persone che hanno problemi di surriscaldamendo con le epia fanless
> ...

 

ovvio che se le metti dentro uno di quegli orripilanti mini case grandi come un libro, qualsiasi cosa si surriscalda li dentro, non Ã¨ un problema di mobo o processore o architettura hardware  :Wink: 

se usi le EPIA in ambienti critici, come l'embedded industriale (quindi ambienti polverosi, con campi magnetici di ogni sorta, con temperature elevate e sostanze chimiche corrosive) non vai di certo a risparmiare sul case comprando un' ultra-mini-compatto-miniaturizzato-nano-case  :Smile:  (su!! un po di elasticitÃ  nel criticare  :Wink:  )

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

a sto punto però se usi un case più grande non c'è tutto quel risparmio di spazio. (Non rispetto alle mini-atx per lo meno)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> a sto punto perï¿½ se usi un case piï¿½ grande non c'ï¿½ tutto quel risparmio di spazio. (Non rispetto alle mini-atx per lo meno)

 

non ti seguo nel tuo ragionamento  :Confused: 

----------

## comio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> un dual core non ti va bene? 
> 
>  *Quote:*    non le puoi mettere in ambienti critici e cose del genere 
> 
> Googlando un po ho visto che ci sono un bel po di persone che hanno problemi di surriscaldamendo con le epia fanless
> ...

 

dipende pure dove la collochi... bisogna vedere le specifiche termiche della scheda. In alcuni casi le "fanless" necessitano di  sistemi di condizionamento se usate in armadi o roba simile. Quando si fa un progetto "industriale" si fanno anche i calcoli termici, cosa che non fa l'utente normale.

ciao

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *comio wrote:*   

> dipende pure dove la collochi... bisogna vedere le specifiche termiche della scheda. In alcuni casi le "fanless" necessitano di  sistemi di condizionamento se usate in armadi o roba simile. Quando si fa un progetto "industriale" si fanno anche i calcoli termici, cosa che non fa l'utente normale.

 

Giusto, questo deve essere sempre valido anche per i normali desktop...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

VIA VT310-DP 1.0GHz Dual Processor M/B --> 455$

----------

## xlyz

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> VIA VT310-DP 1.0GHz Dual Processor M/B --> 455$

 

credo che aspetterò che scenda un po'  :Cool: 

qualcuno ha trovato benchmark in giro?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Qua i prezzi sono più convenienti che in Italia (soprattutto per il cambio). Peccato che poi con spese di spedizione e tasse doganali perdi tutta sta convenienza..

----------

